# Tips on improving battery life?



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

*What are some tips & tricks people use to increase their battery life?*

I use automatic brightness and that's pretty much it. I rarely turn 4G off and I do use my phone quite a bit, lots of texting and poker









Here's the outcome-


----------



## tryceo (Jan 3, 2012)

Get juice defender
Make it turn off data and wifi when screen off, and you will get amazing battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Turn off auto brightness. I think there is a fluctuation bug, I set mine at 20 or 30% and it works flawlessly. Also what kernel are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Out of that 19 hours what was the actual screen on time? I find that my definition of heavy usage and someone else's are usually vastly different. Screen on time is directly related to how quickly your battery dies.


----------



## Gootz66 (Oct 13, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> *What are some tips & tricks people use to increase their battery life?*
> 
> I use automatic brightness and that's pretty much it. I rarely turn 4G off and I do use my phone quite a bit, lots of texting and poker
> 
> Here's the outcome-


Is this on a stock battery or extended? If stock, nearly 20 hours is awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

+1 for JD. Also 4G likes to chew battery like woah so use an LTE toggle for when you need it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

AOKP has a really cool battery-saving feature. I find it best to automatically disable LTE 5 minutes after I turn the screen off but turn it back on when I turn the screen back on. I leave wifi on 24/7. And I run my cpu at 700 minimum with conservative governor.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm running codename 1.1.1 with Franco's latest and hotplug. (the best governor really, it's amazing for battery and doesn't lack performance)

I just started using hotplug, but on interactive franco with Axi0m, Codename, or AOKP I can get an easy 12 hours with quite a bit left.

But seriously, turn autobrightness off, put it at 40 percent and be done with it, it WASTES battery, and makes the screen look crappy at low values.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Out of that 19 hours what was the actual screen on time? I find that my definition of heavy usage and someone else's are usually vastly different. Screen on time is directly related to how quickly your battery dies.


+1. Battery screenshots aren't worth much if there is no mention of screen time. You can make ANY phone last for days if you never turn it on.

This is my best battery cycle so far:















This is on Axiom 2.4, franco #10, 1.2ghz/350mhz/ondemand/fiops, extended battery. Using wifi when available and PowerMax (market app) when not actively using phone. LTE & Auto Brightness enabled. Considering the 4.65" screen, I think ~4 hours screen time is probably the most you can expect from this phone. My old Captivate would go 4.5 hours, but it had a 4" screen.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Turn off auto-brightness. Just manually set it and use and app widget to control it whenever you want.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> +1. Battery screenshots aren't worth much if there is no mention of screen time. You can make ANY phone last for days if you never turn it on.
> 
> This is on Axiom 2.4, franco #10, 1.2ghz/350mhz/ondemand/fiops, extended battery. Using wifi when available and PowerMax (market app) when not actively using phone. LTE & Auto Brightness enabled. Considering the 4.65" screen, I think ~4 hours screen time is probably the most you can expect from this phone. My old Captivate would go 4.5 hours, but it had a 4" screen.


4 hours is definitely decent. And like others, standby means nothing to me. Screen on time is what matters, I've gotten just over 3 hours on GummyNex and Imo's exp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

I myself am not in a 4G area quite yet, so disabling LTE is a big help as it eliminates the constant searching for signal. As others have said, disabling auto brightness can help. Using a plain wallpaper vs a live one, and one with darker colors is more battery efficient than one with a lot of white, due to the amoled screen technology. There are also mods/themes for a lot of apps that change from white background to black background for this reason. Simple things like disabling tactile feedback may help a little as well, if you do a lot of texting and your keyboard vibrates 5000 times a day, well you get the idea.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

tryceo said:


> Get juice defender
> Make it turn off data and wifi when screen off, and you will get amazing battery life.


What's your success with Juice Defender ... or more specifically, do you have any problem with your phone getting data access back after it turned off data? I used to use it on another phone, and had even participated in some of the beta testing (I believe when I had my Droid X). But what killed off my interest was the repeated problems getting data to turn back on. Sometimes I simply had to reboot to regain data again. Has that been an issue for you at all on the GNex?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I consistently get 18+ hours with 3+ hours screen time. My best was 20h with 3h30m screen.

I'm on GummyNex 0.5.0 & franco's kernel #12. 350-1200 mhz. I use conservative governor w/ hotplug enabled (turns off 1 core when screen off), screen brightness set at 40%, turn off lte (not in my area), turn off gps (i don't think it helps much, but facebook checks it everytime i open app). I use wifi when it's present & turn it off when it's not.

I think the kernel is the real key to great battery life. I noticed a big improvement when i switched to franco's kernel 2 weeks ago. I'm also hearing good things about imoseyon 1.5. I also think the rom you use helps too (gummy







), but not as much as the kernel.

Edit: also dark non-live wallpaper & all haptic feedback & touch sounds off. As mentioned a couple posts up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I left my phone off the charger overnight and this is what happened:















It was at 60% and when I woke up it was 5%. I'm on aokp running jd kernel, I've also tried Franco kernel and had the same problem. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

turn off autobrightness, keep screen on low brightness.
dont keep 4g on all the time, especially if you are in an area without 4g or with weak 4g.
dont keep wifi on if your not using it.
try to not go on your phone just to do nothing on it.









your battery is not too bad actually.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> What's your success with Juice Defender ... or more specifically, do you have any problem with your phone getting data access back after it turned off data? I used to use it on another phone, and had even participated in some of the beta testing (I believe when I had my Droid X). But what killed off my interest was the repeated problems getting data to turn back on. Sometimes I simply had to reboot to regain data again. Has that been an issue for you at all on the GNex?


Been playing with JD in my Nexus and found that if I allow it to turn of wifi, it wont reconnect properly...tried the regular release, the beta in the market, and a newer beta from the JD site...

Wifi would reconnect, but the wifi icon would not turn blue and certain online actions would fail...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Out of that 19 hours what was the actual screen on time? I find that my definition of heavy usage and someone else's are usually vastly different. Screen on time is directly related to how quickly your battery dies.


Yeah most people don't rape batteries like mike does lol. I have never got 19 hrs with anything more than 2 hrs screen on time.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Been playing with JD in my Nexus and found that if I allow it to turn of wifi, it wont reconnect properly...Wifi would reconnect, but the wifi icon would not turn blue and certain online actions would fail


I bought JD Ultimate when I had my Tbolt, and had similar problems. No such issues with PowerMax so far. It works just as well, plus it is cheaper than JDU.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Yeah most people don't rape batteries like mike does lol. I have never got 19 hrs with anything more than 2 hrs screen on time.


You should get more than 2 hours screen time, unless you do a lot of music streaming or other multitasking.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I bought JD Ultimate when I had my Tbolt, and had similar problems. No such issues with PowerMax so far. It works just as well, plus it is cheaper than JDU.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll take a look at it...

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Natemz said:


> You should get more than 2 hours screen time, unless you do a lot of music streaming or other multitasking.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have a knack for slaughtering batteries. I've drained this phone completely in less than 3 hours while on wifi with 0% screen brightness

Keep in mind my definition of heavy usage is 500-800 text a day roughly the same amount of gtalk twitter updating every minute and at least 100 tweets a day


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Making the wifi scan interval to....200+ helps some. Its 15 stock.
Use wifi when possible.
My background is black
I use a black theme(black looks awesome on this phone).
Invert tapatalk
Invert browser

I think if you can get 12-16 hours on a charge...your good. No need for 20+ hours...unless you use your phone while sleeping. 
I have a charger in my car, one in my living room with a 12 foot cord and one by my bed. No reason for crazy battery life like that. 
My screen is set at 75% (looks better) and I get 12-14 hours. I'm a moderate user(going by mikes definition) . 
People say they are heavy users...but they are just moderate like me.

On days I don't work...I have an extra battery in my coat.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but I have also turned NFC off. I also use Juice Defender as well with great results. I have done a lot of the stuff that other have recommended also except for the dark background. With a screen this pretty, I like to see the colors pop on the wallpaper. And personally, I don't think the background does that much damage in the first place.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

tryceo said:


> Is this on a stock battery or extended? If stock, nearly 20 hours is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This was on stock.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

^ Decided to give Juice Defender another look, since paid for JD Ultimate a long time back. Though it seems loaded with some more features/options, I found it strange that I could not set a night mode from 10pm to 7am like could be done before (yeah, give me a break, I'm a senior citizen) ... now its only 12a start. Still checking around for some other option that allows minor tweaking daytime and throttling at night. PowerMax seemed okay, but I'm not really looking for an on/off switch. Used to be able to shut off some settings every night with Timeriffic, but on GNex (at least on my phone) found that switching out of airplane mode often may not get any data until doing a reboot.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> ^ Decided to give Juice Defender another look, since paid for JD Ultimate a long time back. Though it seems loaded with some more features/options, I found it strange that I could not set a night mode from 10pm to 7am like could be done before (yeah, give me a break, I'm a senior citizen) ... now its only 12a start. Still checking around for some other option that allows minor tweaking daytime and throttling at night. PowerMax seemed okay, but I'm not really looking for an on/off switch. Used to be able to shut off some settings every night with Timeriffic, but on GNex (at least on my phone) found that switching out of airplane mode often may not get any data until doing a reboot.


Yeah, Powermax looked ok, but then figured out that you have to keep turning it on, and I want it to turn off when I unlock, so that's too annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> You should get more than 2 hours screen time, unless you do a lot of music streaming or other multitasking.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What I meant was I could never get 19 hours with anything more than 2 hr screen on time. To get 19 hours the phone would have not been used very much. For me at least.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pedxing (Jan 15, 2012)

My main tip is to use a profile for screen off to max the cpu to 350 mhz. (Like in the app setcpu.) Every thing else is on (lte, 3 emails, gps) although exchange sync was turned off for part of the time. Auto brightness was on.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you know, juice defender started working - even wifi is being enabled properly. Yay...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I've only been getting 5 hours at max for some reason. After like AOKP build 13 or 14, I've been getting really crappy battery life. Used to be able to go the whole day and still have around 65% when I would get home, but now I'm lucky if I have 20% on the way home -.- I'm currently using AOKP 17 and Imoseyon's LeanKernel (with the custom voltage settings). Used to be running AOKP 13 and franco's kernel (OC'd at ~1.35Ghz).

In the battery settings menu, it says my screen is using 56%. I have automatic brightness on and am using the Black Exodus theme, which is black and white..


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> AOKP has a really cool battery-saving feature. I find it best to automatically disable LTE 5 minutes after I turn the screen off but turn it back on when I turn the screen back on. I leave wifi on 24/7. And I run my cpu at 700 minimum with conservative governor.


Where is the option to disable LTE 5 minutes after the screen turns off? Only option I see is to drop to 1x, which means you would not receive any emails while the screen is off...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Where is the option to disable LTE 5 minutes after the screen turns off? Only option I see is to drop to 1x, which means you would not receive any emails while the screen is off...


That was a typo in the settings. That really falls back to 3G. It has since been fixed.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I've only been getting 5 hours at max for some reason. After like AOKP build 13 or 14, I've been getting really crappy battery life. Used to be able to go the whole day and still have around 65% when I would get home, but now I'm lucky if I have 20% on the way home... I have automatic brightness on and am using the Black Exodus theme, which is black and white.


Try another kernel and disable Auto Brightness

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> What do you know, juice defender started working - even wifi is being enabled properly. Yay...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nope, never mind, it fooled me, unable to reconnect to wifi...JD just not handling wifi yet on Nexus.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

pedxing said:


> My main tip is to use a profile for screen off to max the cpu to 350 mhz. (Like in the app setcpu.) Every thing else is on (lte, 3 emails, gps) although exchange sync was turned off for part of the time. Auto brightness was on.


What rom/kernel are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pedxing (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> What rom/kernel are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Stock 4.02 ftw! Just kidding, I've just been slow to make the jump to custom roms because of that whole Google wallet fiasco with the secure element. Was waiting for that to get sorted completely.

Also it's nice to get a baseline.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

With juice defender do emails still come in like normal ? Cuz I know it turns of your 3g/4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> With juice defender do emails still come in like normal? Cuz I know it turns of your 3g/4g


JD has an option to enable data connection periodically just for that reason. You can change the interval too.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chmcclellan (Jun 17, 2011)

Redflea said:


> With juice defender do emails still come in like normal ? Cuz I know it turns of your 3g/4g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, that is where your schedule comes in. When data is off (screen off) it will periodically turn on data (I have it set to every 15m). [edit: sublimaze beat me to it]

Juice defender has a lot of nice features but takes some time to explore. For example, letting it control your idle clock speed means you don't have to use setCPU. When they get the AOSP helper working on ICS there will be even more to explore.

As for Kernels, I am really liking Imoseyon's 1.5 on interactiveX although also had good results w/ franco's.


----------

